# Wtb Quad Bunk



## FlashG

My daughter would like to buy a used Outback quad bunk.

PM me if you know of something in Oregon/Washington.

Thanks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Good luck...they go fast. My 301BQ (quad bunk) sold in 2 days when I put in on the market.


----------

